# Lionel postwar 736 Berkshire wheels locked up



## EliT (Dec 29, 2019)

I was running my 736 Bershire locomotive when it suddenly stopped. I picked it up to see what was the matter and the driver wheels were extremely stiff, even when I turned them manually by hand. I'd appreciate it if someone could give me an easy solution to fix it myself (if there is one). Thank you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, look for crap in the gears, that's a common issue. Check to see of one of the rods came loose and is jamming up the works.


----------



## model (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi EliT,

I would appreciate if you can post your solution, as I may have the same problem. Thanks.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Model, I posted what I think is your problem in your other thread.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=187542&page=2


----------

